
Show HN: LockedIn Circles – Free Your LinkedIn Data - nocajar
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lockedin-circles-business/ocdmoanafgnfdjgpcfjfedkifkdmghdd
======
nocajar
Chrome extension which allows you to visualize and export your LinkedIn
relationships. Your data stays only locally in your browser!

